
India Bullies Twitter into Banning Accounts of American, British Students - yasp
https://www.thedailybeast.com/india-bullies-twitter-into-banning-accounts-of-american-british-students-using-censorship-law-15
======
duxup
>some of the targeted users say they’re looking forward to Twitter banning
them in India, as it’s done with previous 69A demands. All of them described
being bombarded with hateful tweets after being misidentified as Pakistani
disinfo operators.

Kinda scary how even when the account doesn't seem to have anything to do with
the topics supposedly in question and it is there for all to see ... you can
still get death threats.

